# Firefox 67.0.1 and startup link(s)



## fernandel (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi!

I remember about "problems" with links when Firefox start.
The latest version doing the same and one of them are:
52.40.98.101 and 34.210.113.231
I look in `about:config` but I didn't find something for disable those links.
Any suggestion, please?
Thank you.


----------

